# Enjoy the forum last few days but the "monitoring/moderators" is.. ..



## stilllearning (Feb 5, 2013)

If the Moderators are actually monitoring things, what is the issue? Can humans not intermingle enough to know when a person is real and not "spam"???   I have to say, as a "newbie" 3 days or so,  I am sick of the "your post has to be reviewed.  Heck, I'm not even posting pics, and several ppl can tell that I am a real person, so why can't be moderators??  

Just thought this looked like a good place to learn, grow, and do something.. The darn "your post has to be reviewed" after 4-5 days is crap when there are so many monitors than can tell when a person is real.. Gees.... Sorry, just seems to me like a mole hill is being made into a mountain when there are so many moderators on board....

Gimme a break, Gimme a break.. Break me of a piece of that kit kat bar... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Moderators..???  Just saying.. too much is as bad, or worse than "not enough"..


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi StillLearning, we are happy to have you as a member here and we understand your frustration but I want to ask you to be patient and I want to clarify some things for you. The moderator staff is not monitoring your posts and holding them. The software that this site runs on is the culprit. We don't have any control over it, I wish we did. I wish we could override it when we recognize that someone is a good member but we can't. The software is all automatic and the moderators get an email when a post has been held to notify us to go to a separate website where we can validate or delete the post. The software is only supposed to hold posts that are from new members that contain pictures or links but I have noticed lately that the software seems more sensitive and is holding a lot of posts that it probably shouldn't but that is what we have and we can't change it.

Posts being held usually only lasts until a member makes about 25-30 posts so the best way to get through this is to get your post count up. An easy way to get your post count up is to go to "Roll Call" and welcome new members, you can knock out a lot of posts in just a few minutes but be careful using the smileys because the software likes to hold those too.

I hope this clarifies things a little, we know you are a real person and not a spammer but it takes our software a little while to figure this out.

Please be patient and keep posting and all this will be over before you know it.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## stilllearning (Feb 6, 2013)

I appreciate that post and information, S2.. I have to admit, I was a bit aggravated when I signed off last night. 

When I do things online, at the end of the day, I only have so much time before my last brain cells are shutting down.  I will keep the information you shared in mind, and just hang out, learn what I can, and be "mellow" for now.  No emergency, but it was really ticking me off, and made me consider the integrity of the forum.  I am in no hurry, if I can connect and learn, no real worries.

TY :-)  I got online way too late for tonight, as I am a bit sick anyways.  Will be back soon.  TY again. I love the smiley faces, and will have to remember not to use them so very much


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 7, 2013)

The software is very intent on keeping the posts from real people, even if it takes a few posts of your's to withhold; it is to protect all of us from scammers, spammers, phishers and scrooglers, adsharks and so on.   Bear with it please, in the long run it will benefit you as well so you don't get imposed upon by such garbage trying to destroy the board.  You don't see all the ones that are caught and expelled, along with all the moderators in each forum to find and squash the garbage; the good, honest posters like yourself just see a well run board and we are all here to help you in any way we can; just a few things that are necessary evils.  Please accept our apologies for the initial holding; have patience (like you have to have with low'n'slow smoking!) and have a great time; lots to learn and lots to teach others, too!  Thank you so much for joining!


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

So 30 is the magic number? Got it


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 27, 2013)

Hova1914 said:


> So 30 is the magic number? Got it



Shhh... Don't tell, but if you log in bus mobile, it doesn't hold like it does from a computer ;)


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 27, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> Shhh... Don't tell, but if you log in bus mobile, it doesn't hold like it does from a computer ;)


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well that explains why I haven't gotten my props! I've solely logged in and posted from my iPhone/iPad!


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 28, 2013)

Hova1914 said:


> Well that explains why I haven't gotten my props! I've solely logged in and posted from my iPhone/iPad!



From the mobile site or the full site. I use my iPhone on the mobile site 99% of the time :)


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 28, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> From the mobile site or the full site. I use my iPhone on the mobile site 99% of the time :)


i log in from my iphone or ipad, but use the full site


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 28, 2013)

Try logging in via the mobile site with your phone. You'll have to log out, close all your safari pages, give your phone ten or 15 minutes than use a safari search page and search for SMF Mobile :) then login in and ShOW US SOME BUTT! Pork butt that is or whatever else you've smoked!!!


----------



## hova1914 (Mar 1, 2013)

i don't know if that fixed it or if the program just finally recognized me for all of my awesomeness, but i am officially part of the cool kids club now! #Hooray!


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 1, 2013)

Hova1914 said:


> i don't know if that fixed it or if the program just finally recognized me for all of my awesomeness, but i am officially part of the cool kids club now! #Hooray! :sausage: :banana_smiley: :congratulation_graphics_2:



I nominated you ;)

JK!! Glad you made it to AWESOMENESS!!


----------

